# 23" rims - will they fit



## rpjourdan (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a 2000 ford f 150 xlt and i was going to purchase 23" rims but i was wondering if anyone knew if they would scrub and if so would they scrub hard enough to do any damage?


----------



## NateO (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello,

My expertise in automotive technicalities is equal to, erm, something close to zero... But, you might want to do a search on Google, eh:

http://www.google.com/search?q=ford+150+xlt+hubcaps

You're be asking if the wheels are going to rub against the wheel-wells, eh? 

23" is pretty big, well, really big... Does the F150 change in size? I assume you're not using factory shocks at this point, i.e., you've raised the base?

So, 'pimpin' your ride', then?


----------



## Smitty (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome to the Board!

It really depends on your current clearance.  Got that ****** lifted?

What kind of tires do you want?  Those goofy little low profile tires might work as is, but a set of **** Cepek Super Swampers probably won't.

And going that big, I think you might seriously need to consider a gear swap.  Does an F-150 have the power to push those? 

Check out 4-Wheel Parts Wholesalers  They've got great tech support & customer service (and prices).

Hope that helps,

Smitty

P.S. You did realize that this is a *Microsoft Excel* forum, right?


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 2, 2005)

Smitty,

Wow! Not only a Mr Excel MVP, but also a master mechanic!  

Or did you just stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


----------



## Smitty (Nov 2, 2005)

Nah, I just love 4-wheeling.

Give me dirt over pavement anyday (unless of course, it's driving down the sidewalk!) 

Smitty


----------



## jayd4wg (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

plug in your factory tire setting...and then play with the numbers to get the same outer diameter.

Smitty...i'm surprised you didn't know this one LOL...GIMME ROCKS OR GIMME DEATH....MOAB to the rescue!

using this app, your stock size is 235/70-16 so with 23's you need 255/30-23's or 245/30/23's to match up to the stock diameter.  Both are within .03mph of stock speed at 60mph on the speedo.  You'll have less of a chance of the 245's scrubbing on the inside drivers wheel well...but I'm thinking either will fit just fine without any kind of spacers.  

If you have lowered the truck at all, you need to go back to the shop and lift it back up REALLY HIGH, and put some 15" rock crawler wheels on it with some gnarly cheese grater tires.  j/k...have fun with the low rider...and rember that your clearance problems are going to be in the rear of the front wheel wells on full steering lock.


----------

